# Family memories to last a lifetime -- Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yesterday _(12-9-2011)_ some great memories were made while hooking up big redfish. I had the pleasure to meet Kent and his two sons Lonnie & Shawn and their best friend Andrew, who set up this trip. These guys were a blast to fish with; they reminded me a lot of me in my younger days. Our plan was to just go after the big reds and have as much fun as possible. One of the guys was about to move to Texas and this was going to be their last outing together for a while.

Andrew is a local angler who does a lot of wade fishing. From our conversation I could tell that he loves fishing as much as I do. I knew it was going to be a chilly day on the water and I told the guys to dress for some really cold weather and I’m glad they did. 
As we left the ramp it was nice and sunny with just a slight chill in the air. I fired up the 250 Yamaha and made quick work of the calm waters of Pensacola Bay.
It didn’t take long and we were in the battle zone; birds diving everywhere and reds busting the surface. Cool thing was we were the only boat around for miles for about 2 hours of the trip. It was awesome to have Pensacola Bay to ourselves and 500 crazy hungry bull reds right around the boat. 

_Andrew is all smiels after landing this golden Pensacola Bay red._










Right before we got to the spot I gave a quick tutorial on how to fight these big reds and reminded everyone to also watch each other’s lines so not to get tangled in the heat of battle. I call this the redfish waltz, and since we had a few quad hookups yesterday, we definitely had to do a little dancing around the boat that would make Len Goodman proud.

_Lonnie shows us what a big Pensacola Bay red looks like._











I have to say it was a lot of fun watching these guys laugh and holler as they battled those drag screamers. Kent sat out the first round just to enjoy watching his sons have some fun, but it didn’t take long before he grabbed a rod and was in the mix. Lonnie was amazed how powerful these fish are, and Shawn could not stop smiling most of the trip. And Andrew, well you could tell he was just in heaven. Andrew has the fishing bug hard; I could tell he could have stayed there all day. 

_Andrew with a MONSTER Pensacola Bay Redfish - Look at the belly on this fish!_ 










The mayhem lasted an hour and a half and then they went down not to be seen again, but no worries here. I told the guys we’d hook up a few more; I just had to find them on the bottom machine.

_Kent had fun battling this big red and if you look to the right of Kent you'll see Andrews fish is in the water at the bow_











I worked around the birds sitting on the water and stared long and hard at the machine looking for any signs of life. After about 10 – 15 minutes I spotted what I was looking for, and told the guys to drop down. By then another boat had showed up and they were looking for the reds as well. Right after the guys dropped their jigs to the bottom it was game on again. All I heard was drags screaming and men whooping. I worked this school for a about 20 more minutes and then the clouds came out and it got down right chilly out. We landed our fish and then it shut down, so I said, “Let’s leave this spot for a few and come back.” Sometimes just leaving for a spell and coming back takes the pressure off the fish, and this will make them get active again.

_Shawn with a nice big Pensacola Bay Redfish_ 










So we made a short run to the pass and out around the shoals and saw nothing. I put the hammer down on the Yamaha and got back to our spot, and yep, the frenzy was back on and we started hooking up reds yet again. We boated a few more reds and then it got so cold the guys said, “We’ve had a blast, let’s call it a day.”
_What a great bunch of guys._ 











A big thanks to Andrew for choosing me to be your fishing guide. It was my pleasure and I look forward to our next adventure.

_P.S. All the big reds were released healthy and unharmed._

Tight Lines.
Capt. John


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Good report and great pics!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Good job like always capt


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Always a great report!! Thanks Capt.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

great report capt.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey everyone thanks for the kind words.
Here are a few more pics from this trip. I'm working on a video from this trip which i'll post in a few more days.
These are stills taken off the video.

_Trippled up on the bow!_









_One in the boat and one bowed up on the bow!_









_Capt. John releasing another big red._









Bowed up on the bow!









_Andrew is all smiles as is Capt. John._


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great report and nice haul!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Terrific report and pixs. Thanks for sharing and showing that fishing is hot year-round here.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

You are definitely mastering that camera John, Merry Christmas


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Capt. John Rivers, I really like your boat.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting Avatar Pier Dude!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol It's a giant wart eating peanut butter.


----------

